# Good News!



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

hello,
I have good news, I am getting a second budgie in June! But I need your help. I am soo afraid that if I buy a budgie that they will not get along.. I read horror stories on the internet of budgies bullying each other or fighting. How big is the chance that budgies will not get along? Tiny really wants a friend (she is flirting/feeding everything) I will do more research but the 'get along question' is something I am worrying about. I will probably get a younger budgie (that means that I will not know the gender). But if the budgie turns out to be a female, is that a bad thing? Can a budgie pair be female/female? I will build a bige cage so they will have enough space after they are introduced to each other. I don't want to breed, so if the budgie turns out to be male, can they be a pair without breeding? Like I said, I will do more research. But these questions are nagging on me. Especially the 'get along' question.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Every budgie is an individual so you cannot really predict if they will get along or not so you need to be prepared for any outcome. Two females can live together as friends as well as male/female or two males. I have a male and a female living together for 5 years without any mating but again it depends on the individual birds, you need to make sure you do not provide anything in the cage that could be seen as a nesting site for one thing. When you bring a new bird home be sure to observe the quarantine rules and when it comes time to introduce the new bird to your current one there is a process to follow to result in the best outcome.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

thank you both for your answers! I will do a lot of research before I am going to get a new bird. Tiny is ready for a new friend and so am I.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

A good way to increase chances of choosing a budgie who will get along with Tiny, is taking some time to observe the interactions of a budgie toward the other budgies (cagemates) at a bird store or breeder. 

Many times if you stay and watch the birds for a while, you will start to see who is a bully, or who “seems” most easy going. Of course there is never any foolproof guarantee with individuals, but that is about the best you can do. Best wishes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The information in these two links may be helpful to you during your research. 

Your Harmonious Flock

Differences and Dynamics between Flocks

Best wishes!*


----------

